# My LG TV dims and brightens!



## Magugag (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a small 22LG10 model television, and it dims during dark scenes and brightens after they are over. This is highly annoying, and I can't seem to figure out the cause; I've changed the picture type from 'Dynamic' to 'Standard', for instance. Changing the intensity of the backlight does absolutely nothing. It doesn't make any noticeable difference; the backlight even doesn't seem to get brighter or dimmer, in case that's relevant. One thing that stopped the dimming and brightening was turning my black levels to 'high', but this had the unfortunate result of causing my screen to noticeably flicker, something I found just as annoying as the dimming. Can anyone help me?


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

If it doesn’t adjust the picture for the light that’s in your viewing area, I would bring the tv back and try another one.


Dan


----------

